# My New Kitten Lynx



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Atm its very scared and thats only spot it feels comfortable at the moment. Ignore the Hifi cables


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a little sweetie :001_wub: This is the one you were asking about the other day? Does have a little of Maine Coon look about it. Doesn't look very old  Is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Your baby looks the spitting image of a cat I used to have called puff. Very sweet


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks its a female and ye asked about what it was other day 

How old would you think she is? the SPCA said 6 - 8 weeks

Do you have a picture of Puff would be lovely to see?


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

A few more pictures


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Oh she is very poofy and cute! Already conquered the scratching post!:lol:

She looks very scared poor mite, another week and she will be a totally different kitty xx


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks shes slowly getting there she seems to like my other kitten Amy


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless her little paws


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

ebonymagic said:


> Your baby looks the spitting image of a cat I used to have called puff. Very sweet


Same here, but our wee cat was called Smokey


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

is it true that Maine Coons are like dogs when they adults? read it on google


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

some more pictures and hopefully someone can answer my question on last post, want to get to know lynx more


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

aww cute, looks like the curtain will be eyed up for climbing very soon judging by the scratch post pic lol


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)




----------

